

Please Ignore (testing using MathJax on here...) - flyhighplato

\[\begin{aligned}
\dot{x} &#38;amp; = \sigma(y-x) \\
\dot{y} &#38;amp; = \rho x - y - xz \\
\dot{z} &#38;amp; = -\beta z + xy
\end{aligned} \]
======
flyhighplato
Test

